# How much time do you spend playing video games?



## Joose (Nov 13, 2011)

Just curious how much time everyone else spends playing their games?

I only play Forza Motorsport 4 right now, probably average about 3-6 hours a night.

Back in the Halo 3 days, that was another story... I had no life, simple as that lol. And when I was a kid I spent my nights playing the Zelda games on N64.


----------



## bandinaboy (Nov 13, 2011)

In the past I devoted my life to video games. Copious amounts of time poured into the feeling of mindlessly playing games, for hours on end. I played a lot man. Went to all night gaming tournaments. Would fake being sick to not go to school to stay home and play video games from wake to rest. 

Too much stupid shit happened. I missed friends events with out even knowing. I was overweight. I was unintentionally mindless.

Obviously I changed, or i wouldn't be writing in this style. 
With a broken 360, no PS3, a mac, and a hacked wii. I find myself occasionally playing wii upwards of about an hour a week, if anything. I have to much important shit to do. I would rather Shred hard on my gitter, and have a great "skill set" in the real world, if you will. 
Lets just say, I miss playing video games to an extent. The nostalgia is the thriving factor to want to play. Its just not the best thing I can spend my time on. You have to work to succeed, and If I am not on this site trying to learn all I can about the music world, I am working on something else musically.


----------



## Explorer (Nov 13, 2011)

I can't remember which mountain climber was being interviewed in a magazine, and they were asking the normal puff piece questions.

"What great movies have you seen recently?"

"I'd rather get out and do stuff than sit in a chair and watch people pretend to do stuff."

*laugh*

I do watch TV and movies when I'm done with my day, but I don't really have as much motivation to try to master some game than to figure out how to fit notes and words together. One gets you chicks, one doesn't.


----------



## MFB (Nov 13, 2011)

Explorer said:


> One gets you chicks, one doesn't.



Or you can NOT be obsessed with games and also get chicks while being a gamer


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 13, 2011)

I went through some phases where I would play games all day, but these days I spend zero time on games. I kind of miss it, but I am never satisfied with only playing a little bit - I either need to spend hours and hours or just not sign on at all.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 13, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> I went through some phases where I would play games all day, but these days I spend zero time on games. I kind of miss it, but I am never satisfied with only playing a little bit - I either need to spend hours and hours or just not sign on at all.


Same here all or nothing.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Nov 13, 2011)

Back in say, 2006-2008 I would game for a couple hours every day, but I was only a kid (10-12) so it was natural I guess. For the last couple of years it's been pretty consistent, I buy maybe one or two games a year and play the shit out of it for a week or two, then for the remaining 11 months of the year don't play at all. Not out of self-restraint, I just have zero interest in gaming nowadays unless I _just_ got a game or I have a friend/friends over. Maybe it's a part of growing up or something, I don't know.

That said, I just got Skyrim on Thursday and I'm 100% immersed so I might lapse into bad habits again


----------



## Joose (Nov 13, 2011)

MFB said:


> Or you can NOT be obsessed with games and also get chicks while being a gamer



Exactly lol.

I have people on my friends list that I can rely on to be online at any given time; I don't want to be one of those people.

Video games are fun, when you find the ones you really love. 4 hours of Forza>4 hours of spending money being out somewhere. Then again, they've always been, along with guitar, my escape from any sort of stress or anything like that.

Plus i can play guitar in between matches.


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 13, 2011)

This weekend, waaaay too much time. Normally, none. Stupid Skyrim


----------



## The Reverend (Nov 14, 2011)

LOL @ too much time playing video games being a "problem".

Too much of anything is a problem. I've always been offended, however, at the suggestion that video games are inferior in some way, i.e. the comment about "real skills". Playing guitar hasn't done much of anything for me in real life. Working at various shitty, manual labor jobs did, and I hope the college education I'm receiving now will, but I don't even regard most of that stuff as being skilled. I'd much rather boast about getting all the trophies in Dead Space 2 than brag about my intimate knowledge of the inside of a hyena's skin. 

For a hobby, video games are just as valid as anything else. Having said all that, it's important not to be come obsessed with any one thing to the detriment of the other things in your life. 

And to answer the original question, if I don't have schoolwork to do, I put in about 4-6 hours a day. Sometimes more if a game is new, or I'm just really into it, and sometimes less if I'm hanging out with friends or doing stuff, or like I said, doing homework.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 14, 2011)

As much time as I can get away with without getting the fiance all riled up!  Typically in a given day, like 2-4 hours if I don't have anything else "we need to do" after I get home from work.  I have noticed I've played less guitar since I got back into gaming, which I need to start halving and getting my guitar time back in as I don't want to get super-rusty all over again.


----------



## Mexi (Nov 14, 2011)

back in the day I was a huuuuge WoW fiend. I really regret the amount of time I spent playing that game because I missed out on parties, meeting people irl and getting myself out there, all of which has held me back, socially I think. Also my guitar chops really started to suffer too, my bandmates would comment on how sloppy my playing had become (and I was anything but before the mad gaming) so after giving up a good 4-5 years of my life to that game, I'd say I'm a pretty casual PS3 gamer now. maybe an 1-2 hours a day tops playing BF3 or somethin. don't think I'll ever lose that much of myself to videogames, but they've always been a part of my life, it's just about moderation really.


----------



## AgileLefty (Nov 14, 2011)

Captain Shoggoth said:


> Back in say, 2006-2008 I would game for a couple hours every day, but I was only a kid (10-12) so it was natural I guess.


 
so your 15 now right ? that's not a kid still ? 



i usually play for 2 hours after work every night, and maybe 4 hours after the wife goes to sleep on the weekend.

i spend about the same time playing guitar though


----------



## Joose (Nov 14, 2011)

^Haha, I was gonna post the same thing. Could've sworn under 18 is a kid.

Games certainly are not just for kids, not in general at least. Hell, back in the day my mother used to play Zelda whenever my brother and I weren't haha. 

Some people lose interest, I have not.


----------



## Origin (Nov 14, 2011)

I've gamed a shitload since I was little, much less now depending on how much guit time/schoolwork there is and whether people are around to hang out (most of my friends are gone to other towns, though most of those who remain play too ). Started with Atari/SNES with my brother at 2-3 and typing DOS prompts to play games on my dad's PC when I was 4 then moved on to RPGs, shooters, X-wing vs. Tie Fighter...now big into FPS like CS and the HL series, etc. and other games like Mass Effect, Deus Ex and Arkham Asylum. I'm still in love with games and I doubt that'll ever change. 
It's always been my favourite medium.  It's not just for kids and I think it's kind of douchey for people to look down on people that play, there's nothing wrong with it so long as you don't let yourself go. I'm just 21, but I've gotten into exercise and lost most of my fat weight and have started putting good weight back on, have several other hobbies, and I've been gaming the whole time, and my entire life. Do what you love, and fuck the rest.


----------



## Joose (Nov 14, 2011)

^Indeed.

Ah the Dos gaming days...

I remember the 6 hours it took to download that Need For Speed demo with the 1 track and 1 Viper. Haha.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 14, 2011)

Mexi said:


> back in the day I was a huuuuge WoW fiend. I really regret the amount of time I spent playing that game because I missed out on parties, meeting people irl and getting myself out there, all of which has held me back, socially I think. Also my guitar chops really started to suffer too, my bandmates would comment on how sloppy my playing had become (and I was anything but before the mad gaming) so after giving up a good 4-5 years of my life to that game, I'd say I'm a pretty casual PS3 gamer now. maybe an 1-2 hours a day tops playing BF3 or somethin. don't think I'll ever lose that much of myself to videogames, but they've always been a part of my life, it's just about moderation really.



I played an insane amount of Wow but I had no life at the time, and for longer than I care to think about it was the only interaction I had with other people. It some ways I needed something to desperately hang onto mentally, and in others it would have been far better for me to ditch it and get my brain in order.

Raided from the incept of BWL in Vanilla Wow, all the way to a full clear on 2 characters @ 80 Within 2 weeks of WOTLK hitting. Thankfully I stopped a week or so after that but at the last count I had 2 level 80 characters (Rogue, Death Knight) and 4 more at 70 in everything from full season 3 PVP epics to a couple in T6/Sunwell gear (Warlock, Hunter, Shaman, Paladin).

Now, I no longer play games


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 14, 2011)

Too much/not enough.

Seriously though, my balance between responsibility/fitness/guitar/gaming is pretty good these days.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Nov 14, 2011)

AgileLefty said:


> so your 15 now right ? that's not a kid still ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I was a littler kid. Then my voice broke and I got all hairy


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 14, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Too much/not enough.
> 
> Seriously though, my balance between responsibility/fitness/guitar/gaming is pretty good these days.



A miracle! I manage fitness....the rest blows


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 14, 2011)

Too much. It's a beautiful distraction from reality.


----------



## Black_Sheep (Nov 15, 2011)

Too much as well. But it's really one of the best ways to relax after school or work.


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 15, 2011)

Usually not often, but since getting Skyrim I have played most of the time. About to go do another 6 hours.


----------



## Aevolve (Nov 15, 2011)

DAMN YOU SKYRIM 



To actually answer your question. Not much- til this fuckin' game.


----------



## brutalwizard (Nov 15, 2011)

to much i have spent 30+ hours in the last couple days on final fantasy 3

when i was a kid its ALL i did.

i never got past a gamecube, but when i find a game i like i take it to far lol

if i had a dollor for every minute i have spent on pokemon, i would easliy have a axefx, and a 1-2 customs gtars lol

my life is filled with unlimited free time, right now so any classic game recommends that arent zelda/ff/sports visitor message me


----------



## Tomo009 (Nov 15, 2011)

The timing of this thread is absolutely evil haha.

So far I've clocked up about 60 hours of Skyrim...

But I do spend a lot of time playing games normally, however I also play guitar, go out, do well (at least I think so haha) at uni (though i DO study game design XD) etc etc. My gaming doesn't "get in the way" of anything. It is actually pretty offensive when people think of it as a kinds activity, but I understand the thought, seeing as it is a new media. It really is just a new media, a very broad one that basically combines all previous media and allows for so much more, those who think that playing games is a waste of time and teaches you nothing are actually quite wrong, gaming directly and indirectly teaches people a lot. People with any level of self control are able to determine the difference between what is good and going on a killing spree. 

Addiction is a very different thing and addiction can be for anything, I as I'm sure many people did, went through the WoW addiction phase, I really did spend way too much time on that game. Not because I was "wasting time" or neglecting other parts of my life, (I actually wasn't, I still went out with friends etc) but because I didn't actually enjoy it. You remember what the game was like when you first began to play and how awesome it was, but through many devious and actually very well designed traps, I kept playing on thinking it would get better, but it never did. That game is basically a rat wheel.

Anyway that's my very brief thoughts on the subject. For actual numbers, probably easily 4 hour or even more on days where I have no work to do for uni. Of course some games (skyriiiiim) just crush that completely.


----------



## synrgy (Nov 15, 2011)

Entertainment is entertainment. I don't see playing a game as being any more or less commendable than watching a movie or reading a book or going to the theater.

Let's face it: After 8 hours of work and 8 hours of sleep, we've only got 1/3 of our lives left to enjoy on any given day. THEN, we have to subtract time for things like commuting, washing, eating, chores, etc. What's left is what, maybe 1/8 if we're lucky?

If I choose to spend a fraction _of the fraction_ of free time I'm allotted in this life playing games, I think I'm damn well entitled to do that.

All that said, how much I play is usually directly proportionate to whether or not my girlfriend is in town.


----------



## Varcolac (Nov 24, 2011)

Recently about 45 minutes to an hour and a half each night playing Skyrim. Damn you Bethesda. Any time a big Bethesda or Bioware game comes out I spend far too much time playing them to death for a month or two. In between I play very few video games.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Dec 1, 2011)

I don't play enough. I spend way too much on vintage games, though. And it's gotten worse since I stopped caring whether a game was in English or not. Really, I'm just waiting for a massive dose of downtime so that I can muscle through all of the RPG's I never had a chance to play. As it stands now, I occasionally play Hybrid Heaven with my singer, Mario Party and Pikmin II with my girlfriend, and Just Cause 2 with my violinist, and that's maybe half an hour a week on average. I'd rather be clocking in an hour or two per day with some obscure single player.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 1, 2011)

Until I got crippled I played a lot of videogames, nothing crazy but my KD was always 1.50+.

I play periodically now but really only single player and css once in a while.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Dec 1, 2011)

Probably about 2-3 hours a week, usually just on Saturday mornings. At this rate I might get through Skyrim in a few months.


----------



## c4tze (Dec 1, 2011)

i played wow for 6 years, from the beginning to early 2011. i led a world rank top 40 pve guild / raid + 2,4k rating 3on3 team and had about 990 days played ingame ... had a fucking deathknight, a fucking shaman, a fucking druid, a fucking warrior and a hunter ALWAYS on max level and best in slot gear ... additionally i had all mounts exempt the event stuff on two characters and my deathknight and my druid had both all titles and at least one of them each first kill title.
fuck that was a shitload of wasted time. its funney to remember that i have been the 7th best in my class all over the world but it gave me nothing. just nothing. i am glad my account was banned because i was a real flame-troll and it was more than just a hobby to piss off noobs.
since then i only played bad company 2 and grand theft auto 4 from sometimes 0 hours per wook to 4 hours a day ... maybe next time ill continue with skyrim and battlefield 3.
sometimes marvel imperfects / tony hawks / super mario wars / some beat em up or my old snes with friends.

/edit

not all titles, had no scarab lord character


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 1, 2011)

It fluctuates. There will be times where I'll play in dribs and drabs (say 1 hour a day or none at all) or I'll spend an entire weekend to a month just dedicated to playing. It all depends on my mood, time schedule, the game I'm playing or whatever other distraction I choose to amuse myself with. 

Though lately Xenoblade's been taking most of my time. I've just got a few more fighting games and Skyward Sword, but they've all been strangely neglected...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 1, 2011)

120 hours since Skyrim came out, apparently.


----------



## synrgy (Dec 20, 2011)

I couldn't think of where else to share this, but it needed to be shared. It provided my first belly laugh in a while. I know it's true for me, anyway.


----------



## x360rampagex (Dec 20, 2011)

I use to spend alot of time playing games, roughly 4 hours a day. Now its probably a few hours every couple of days.


----------

